
Ask HN: How to pick team at my new job? - senordevnyc
I just accepted a senior &#x2F; staff level IC role at one of the smaller public tech companies. There are two teams that are interested in me and I can pick between them. I&#x27;m meeting with the hiring managers for both and I&#x27;m not even entirely sure what to ask them. Any advice?
======
deepaksurti
You could try a few relevant questions from reverse interview [1] even though
you are past interview stage.

[1] [https://github.com/viraptor/reverse-
interview](https://github.com/viraptor/reverse-interview)

~~~
senordevnyc
Awesome, thanks!

------
JSeymourATL
> I'm meeting with the hiring managers...

1) What are the top 2-3 things we should discuss or that you would most like
to learn about me?

2) Challenges: Where is your team struggling?

3) GOALS/VISION: What does success look like?

Any and all info at this stage is relevant.

Broadly, you're looking for clarity/openness/tonality.

Can you live with this guy? Importantly, can you _help_ this guy?

------
bingotips
Ask if you can sit in (stand in?) on the daily standups (if they have those)
for each team before you pick.

~~~
senordevnyc
I like this idea! I think they do them on slack though...but maybe I could
read a few days worth to get a feel?

~~~
gtirloni
Definitely. Look for signs of the standup being a pure status update. That
might give you some hints about the type of management.

